# Neve Covilhã - 29 Novembro 2010



## ACalado (29 Nov 2010 às 17:57)

Boas, deixo algumas fotos da queda de neve no dia de hoje na cidade da Covilhã





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## actioman (29 Nov 2010 às 18:08)

Spiritmind... Numa palavra: Delicioso!!! 

Grande e memorável dia ai na tua cidade! E eu estive quase quase a ir ai passar estes dias até 4ª feira... 

Fica para a próxima!

Um abraço e obrigado pela partilha, seja desta excelente foto-reportagem, seja por nos deixares assistir em directo ao evento através da tua webcam! 

Covilhã _rules_!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2010 às 18:12)

Brutal uma vez mais, a Covilhã sempre pioneira neste eventos.

Boas fotos


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2010 às 18:26)

Belas fotos


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2010 às 18:38)

Encantadoras imagens!


----------



## Paulo H (29 Nov 2010 às 18:40)

Sem palavras..Espectaculares!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Nov 2010 às 18:40)

Covilhä em grande 

Belissimas fotos!!


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2010 às 18:59)

Como gostava de ver minha bela Viseu assim...

parabéns pelas fotos, e desfruta do resto da semana, porque neve não há-de faltar...


----------



## Brigantia (29 Nov 2010 às 19:02)

Excelentes *spiritmind * 
Boa acumulação


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Nov 2010 às 19:41)

Excelentes fotos!

Para a primeira nevada do ano nada mau.


----------



## Black_Heart (29 Nov 2010 às 22:12)

Excelentes fotos 
Amanhã vou tentar acrescentar mais algumas eheheh


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2010 às 22:17)

Que grande álbum!


Parabéns!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (30 Nov 2010 às 19:33)

Meteocovilha.com - Como em tantas outras vezes, mais uma reportagem de "serviço público, para os covilhanenses desterrados a centenas de quilómetros!

Venha o próximo nevão e eu que veja in loco...


----------

